# Ferret housing advice.



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone and all ferrets out there 

I been searching all over 2 odd days now for a indoor cage that would be nice for ferrets as a temp home for not to long just long enough to save up the money for a bigger better cage.

Can anyone help me out to find a cage that is not to pricey and be ok for little while.
I dont have ferret(s) yet.

Any help would be good.Try get on pets at home but website not loading:bash: 

I have little money that will be there for little bit but not to long (OH money :lol2 so any help would be ace and a BIG thank you in advance


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Most indoor rabbit cages will be ok as long as they are let out alot. 
Something like the Marshall mini mansion, Super pet delux 3 level etc would work well also. 
Have you looked at getting a puppy pen and making that into a cage? they aren't very expensive and can be used even after you have a permanent cage. : victory:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Most indoor rabbit cages will be ok as long as they are let out alot.
> Something like the Marshall mini mansion, Super pet delux 3 level etc would work well also.
> Have you looked at getting a puppy pen and making that into a cage? they aren't very expensive and can be used even after you have a permanent cage. : victory:


 
Thank you.
I never thought of that lol I have to go hunt one down and see what I can do.
Well Iam planing for the ferrets to be in the cage when we go to bed have something to eat and when we go out (hardly ever) but even when we go out I have leads for them.

One other thing when you want take them for a walk do they need a jab? If so do anyone know what it is called? So I can go to the vets and get it all sorted.

Iam hoping to take a work to pets at home later today if not tomorrow.
Thank you once again : victory:


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

It might be worth having a gander on Ebay. There are loads of cages on there and the prices seem ok.
The jab is for canine distemper but there are differences of opinion on the frequency and dangers of the jab, ferret owners on here should be able to tell you more.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The Vaccinations are for Distemper and Rabies. PLEASE do your research and be aware of the problems these vaccines (especially the Distemper) can cause!!
I, personally, don't plan on Vaccinating our ferrets (apart from the first round of "Baby Jabs" and then the first booster) and they are workers so often go to strange fields/forests. I am not saying what I am doing is right or wrong as it is totally up to you but like I said please, just be aware of the problems the Vaccines can cause.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Thnx I have alook about and see.I was just woundering about it thats all.Just to know if they need it or not.
I had a look on ebay few I seen that could do so just waiting to see what I CAN DO.
at the mo it doesnt look so good for me getting ferrets but I just see what happens.

Thank you to those who helped.
If you could let me know if the ferrets need it or not that be great.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If your talking about the Vaccines no they dont NEED them.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> If your talking about the Vaccines no they dont NEED them.


Thnx I wont bother getting the vaccines.
Iam still working out about housing.Was thinking buot making a homemade housing.Only thing is chicken wire I did hear it not good for ferrets feet but unsure. What be best to make a homemade houseing?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

If you plan on walking them lots, or if they'll ever be interacting with dogs, i'd suggest that the first set of vaccinations might be a good idea (not all veterinarians will agree to doing it; so you'll need to make sure yours does, as the vaccine is not licensed for Ferrets but it is down to the vets' discretion). Personally I don't vaccinate mine. (Of course I am refering to the Canine Distemper, as Rabies has not been existent in Britain for a long time).

Chicken Wire won't be strong enough. If you're looking to make a homemade enclosure, you'll have to get more firm wire such as hardware cloth but the gaps needn't be as small as 1cm square really - 1" square is fine.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

mattm said:


> If you plan on walking them lots, or if they'll ever be interacting with dogs, i'd suggest that the first set of vaccinations might be a good idea (not all veterinarians will agree to doing it; so you'll need to make sure yours does, as the vaccine is not licensed for Ferrets but it is down to the vets' discretion). Personally I don't vaccinate mine. (Of course I am refering to the Canine Distemper, as Rabies has not been existent in Britain for a long time).
> 
> Chicken Wire won't be strong enough. If you're looking to make a homemade enclosure, you'll have to get more firm wire such as hardware cloth but the gaps needn't be as small as 1cm square really - 1" square is fine.


 
We dont have dogs and they wont be going near dogs so I guess that be not to get the vacs?
Iam hoping to go to a b&q, homebase to see if they sell any wire looked on the website and they sell it but would like to go see it in person to see what they got.
As for walking I only take them out for a walk maybe once a week or something cause the ferret(s) be having fun playing with me and if I get 2 (fingers crossed) then they have each other+me and a lot of room to play in.planing to get loads of toys too.and other peices.

One thing I might have trouble getting is the litter cause I did get use to get it from morrisons, they did do sort of paper stuff dont know if they do it anymore.Is there a good brand to get? cause I know you not ment to use normal cat litter that has stuck with me lol.
Thank you for the help


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> Thnx I wont bother getting the vaccines.
> Iam still working out about housing.Was thinking buot making a homemade housing.Only thing is chicken wire I did hear it not good for ferrets feet but unsure. What be best to make a homemade houseing?


YOu are best getting the first round of baby shots and the 1st year booster 
The square mesh is fine as said and 1" is also good as long as you dont plan on getting young females.
Also the distemper virus is not just carried by dogs, it can be carried into the house on clothes, shoes etc just so your aware.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> YOu are best getting the first round of baby shots and the 1st year booster
> The square mesh is fine as said and 1" is also good as long as you dont plan on getting young females.
> Also the distemper virus is not just carried by dogs, it can be carried into the house on clothes, shoes etc just so your aware.


OK thank you,Well I get in contacted with the vets around here and just see what happens.
I will get the baby shots and 1st year booster if I get kits.
Well when I get the mesh I post a pic and see if it ok so I know I made the right choice.
Thank you once again


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

As for litter, you are right, no clumping or clay based cat litters.

Best to use are paper based pellets, if not then wood based. Personally mine aren't litter trained as they're outdoor ferrets and they toilet in one "area" anyway so this is just changed daily (woodshavings).


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.langhalegardens.co.uk/shop/product%20pictures/rabbit_hutch/double_rabbit_hutch.jpg

Well so far I might be able to get a hutch like this would that be ok?
If it is how many ferrets could live in there?
Well Iam going to go shoping soon in next couple days when get little more money and see if can get litter.I will see if can get a paper based litter as I found it very good last time.

Thank you once again your been big help


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Need dimensions.: victory:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

I have wait till nesxt week now to find out what it probley like  Hate waiting around with money burning in my pockets 
Try get them soon as I can


----------



## tigger22 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi by the looks of it that cage is 4ft by 2ft. This would be suitable for two ferrets. But if it is two cages joined into one at this size should be big enough for 3. On the other hand I have just converted a 6ft by 4ft shed from B&Q for about £150 all included and all five of mine live in there. Hope t help if you need any more ideas let me know !!!
:lol2:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

tigger22 said:


> Hi by the looks of it that cage is 4ft by 2ft. This would be suitable for two ferrets. But if it is two cages joined into one at this size should be big enough for 3. On the other hand I have just converted a 6ft by 4ft shed from B&Q for about £150 all included and all five of mine live in there. Hope t help if you need any more ideas let me know !!!
> :lol2:


lol thnx, i got a play pen that they are living in joining another on to it later more room


----------

